# What's about, r32 or r34



## PetrolEdd (May 6, 2021)

Got about 10k could stretch to 12k. What's about for a r32 or r34. I understand for my budget it isn't going to be mint but anything running and driving but needs tlc. Was thinking might be a slight rough but mechanically sound r32 gtst? 

Cheers ed


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’d be amazed if you get one of those for that these days . Defo not a r34 gtt


----------



## PetrolEdd (May 6, 2021)

So as I understand it it the r32 gtst is a 2ltr turbo I actually thought it had a Rb25 so that's what I would be on the look for


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Then you really want a ECR33 (33 gts-t)


----------



## PetrolEdd (May 6, 2021)

Only problem is a r33 is my brothers dream car and it wouldn't feel right to get his dream car


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Then go for an ER34 (GTT) with the neo engine but you will need probably double your budget.

i dont think you will find anything for the price you have sadly (that will not swallow similar money on repairs)


----------



## PetrolEdd (May 6, 2021)

Matty thanks for the advice, I have seen a couple of 4door r34s for under 10k relatively standard, I want something I can put my own touch on like a blank canvas kinda thing but really want a 3door. Also considering how the price of the gtrs seemed similar between the 32 and 33 I was hoping there would be a few 32's lying around for within my budget.


----------



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

Highly doubt you'll find a 32 gtst for less than about 13k. The only ones I've seen have been rolling shells and r34 4 door gtt are over 15k for a half decent one. Non-turbos 34s you probably could get for about 10k. 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrolEdd (May 6, 2021)

Just need to find some for sale as there doesn't seem to be much around at the moment


----------



## PetrolEdd (May 6, 2021)

Do you guys think there is any r34 3 door in my budget or even a 34 3door rb20 n/a auto?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nope. Your budget these days is just simply not enough


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

If you are lucky you could find a realy rusty one with an RB00 engine for that budget.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

I have to agree with Matty, your budget just isn't enough, you will just not find a car for that price


----------



## PetrolEdd (May 6, 2021)

Would 15k open up more options?


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

Lowest r34 gtt on ebay is £26k
There are no r32 gtsts on ebay
Lowest r33 gts on ebay is 12k

why dont u look on piston heads auto trader etc to see whats about, and see what u can get for your money, I am strugling to find a car with a bigger budget.
good luck in your search


----------

